# Newbie here



## Terri30 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi,

I was jusy diagnosed with Hoshi. My dr. Didnt discuss or explain anything about Hoshis to me and told me to look it up online. I have been reading a lot and it explains a lot of why I have felt the way do. My questions right now is ab. High my peroxidase antibodies. Its at 711. Should my dr be running other tests on me? She just put me on a dose of nature and said she would see me back in three months. I welcome any info you wish you had been told.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Other tests to have run - we all dose ourselves by Free T-4 and Free T-3, there are the hormones that tell us where we are as far as thyroid levels in our blood. Goal is to be 3/4 of range and most labs use different ranges.

Is TPO the only test your doctor ran or is that the only test he mentioned?

Get into the habit of asking for copies of all lab results - verbal is good but I always get paper copies.


----------



## Terri30 (Dec 4, 2014)

She ran more..t3 was norm t4 4.6 actually a lot of blood work. My antibodies were really high and I have hypothyroid. THS is 6.22 and my LDL cholesterol is a little high 122. She is a nurse practitioner...should I find a better dr for this?


----------



## Terri30 (Dec 4, 2014)

I had them fax me all my lab work. I just dont know much about the numbers


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome!!! Yow! You definitely need an ultra-sound and further testing which I will list above. Exclude the ones you already had if you wish.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good; most of us do pretty good with the numbers and please include the ranges!


----------



## Terri30 (Dec 4, 2014)

The ranges here are for female which I am.

Thyroid peroxidase antibodies 《9 IU/ml mine is 711
T3, FREE range 2.3-4.2. Mines 2.6
T4 range 4.5- 12.0 ug/dL. Mine 4.6
TSH range 0.32-5.00ulU/ml. Mines 6.2

Sorry..I feel like I am repeating myself. People are treating me like its just a low thyroid rhat can be treated with just a pill but everything I read theres way more to it than just that.
I have had weird symptoms most my life. My gull bladder taken out when I was 16. For the past few years I have suddenly became ill oit of the blue..ruining oir plans. Blood pressure dropping really low making me pass and be sick ect.
headaches constantly, kidney infection this year that came on suddenly and when I was drinking only water all day. 
ki


----------



## Terri30 (Dec 4, 2014)

Theres a lot more symptoms. I just dont understand why my Dr. Hasnt pit me in for a scan of my throat and other tests after telling me what I have. Why is she completely focused on my thyroid being hypo. Cause if the hoshi is causing it..then wont it continie to just mess withnit or can they get it controlled some?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You have to have further tests to confirm Hashimoto's. She is only guessing.

A scan of your thyroid and if possible FNA to confirm. All else is only speculation.

Information above.

And your medical history surely points to thyroid disease. Having your gall bladder is one of many symptoms, sadly!

Can you find a better doctor? Would that be possible?

Hugs,


----------



## Terri30 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes. She is actually just a nurse practioner. I live in middle of no where Texas. I will see if she can refer me to one though. Thank You.


----------

